# At Last!!! Some cigar events in Oklahoma!!!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Chateau Real --- The Great Cigar Mooch
May 18 at Revolution
Oklahoma City OK (405) 943-2876


La Flor Dominicana --- Cigar Tasting 
Jun 06 at Founge and Bates
Tulsa OK (918) 488-0818


La Flor Dominicana -- Cigar Tasting 
Jun 07 at ZT Cigars 
Oklahoma City OK (405) 942-0070

About damn time!!!!


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

ooooooooh very nice, you are the man!

thanks for the info


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Have fun Brother .... Padron is in KC this weekend at the Outlaw on Saturday. Don't think I'm gunna be able to make it though. :tg


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Which of these are you gonna go to Aaron? My son may be able to go and he'd love to be able to herf with some BOTL's.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Which of these are you gonna go to Aaron? My son may be able to go and he'd love to be able to herf with some BOTL's.


We will for sure be at the one at Revelations and ZT's...the one in tulsa I may not be able to make, but will certainly try. I'll try to wear a shirt that identifies me...something like: "Bombing gorillas the world over" or "Boobie-biting, bombing bastage for hire"


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

KASR said:


> We will for sure be at the one at Revelations and ZT's...the one in tulsa I may not be able to make, but will certainly try. I'll try to wear a shirt that identifies me...something like: "Bombing gorillas the world over" or "Boobie-biting, bombing bastage for hire"


Sounds like a good time.

The tshirt idea sounds marketable "KASR WEAR"

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

I must add the Revalations and ZT dates to my calandar.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## snrscnr2003 (Jun 24, 2005)

I will definitely try my darndest to get there for sure I like to go to ZT so I will go out of my way to make that one hopefully nothing will come up :ss


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

KASR said:


> Chateau Real --- The Great Cigar Mooch
> May 18 at Revolution
> Oklahoma City OK (405) 943-2876
> 
> ...


We got the La Flor Dominicana events coming up - I'll be at the OKC one at ZT's Cigars for sure! The event is from 3:30-7pm - hope all of the OKC gorilla's can be there!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

snrscnr2003 said:


> I will definitely try my darndest to get there for sure I like to go to ZT so I will go out of my way to make that one hopefully nothing will come up :ss


Howdy, Johnny. Long time no see!


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Any others coming up?


----------

